# YM240 front wheel fell off



## Furndog (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello all - the other day I was loading some dirt back on top of my septic tank and I accidentally 'fell' in the 2' hole. The front wheel snapped off. It appears it is broken at the spindle. I see Hoye Tractor sells the standard spindle for $56 or so and a super strength one for $119 or so.

Does anyone have experience with replacing a spindle? I took the castle looking nut off the top of the spindle and the two washers, but it does not seem to want to come out.  There was also a tiny bolt about midway down the chamber the spindle fits into, I removed that as well. I have not removed the grease fitting, but I dont think that would hold it in place. Perhaps I just need to hit it a bit harder.

Attached is a photo of the broken front wheel and broken spindle. They are aftermarket Kubota wheels. Thanks in advance for any assistance!

Furndog


----------



## Oldchevysguy (Jul 1, 2011)

This isn't that uncommon, Furndog. 

Especially with the YM2000 and YM240 2WD equipped with a FEL.

Hoyes newer, HD spindle option is purpose built to handle 2WD's with the loader.

You're right there, and all you may need is a big hammer and a little heat to persuade 30+ years of friction


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Try a pickle fork- car repair guys use them on ball joints - you can rent one from an auto parts store pretty reasonable - should separate the pitman arm - id also use plenty of rust buster/PB blaster and let it soak first.

Id say change both sides while youre at it for extra protection- then you wont need to worry for another 30 years.


----------



## Furndog (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I did not realize there was a key in there (accessible after I disconnected the arm). So I hammered away with a sledgehammer for several whacks. Then I got a flashlight and saw the key.. I then had to pound it back up and remove the key. I pretty much destroyed the bushing that was inside, so I will be ordering that along with my two new spindles (heavy duty).

I appreciate the help!

Matt


----------

